# Learned something today; how to pronounce 'Raleigh'



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Was watching the Tour of Britain today and one British commentator pronounced the name of the Raleigh team as "Rally". 

So looked it up and sure enough:
- http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090910055024AA72xer



> How do you pronounce the name 'Raleigh'?
> 
> Is it pronounced 'Rah-lee' or 'Rally'?
> 
> ...


Guess I have never heard the bike mfg. name pronounced "correctly" before, after owning my Raleigh Competition bike for nearly 30 years, now I know the "correct" pronunciation. Maybe that is common knowledge, just new to me.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's common knowledge for us English - but it's also not obvious.

Now if they could only get Jens' name right


----------



## fadetoblack6902 (Aug 17, 2009)

why don't they make bike posters like that anymore?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

So how do you pronounce Van Gogh?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I say Van Go.

As for Jens Voigt, i'm confused. For years we've been listening to Phil & Paul and others pronounce it as "Voight" as in Jon Voight, actor. And I just saw an interview where he said "yes that's how my parents would say it".

Then this year I'm watching eurosport, and on several occasions the commentators there, plus in a German TV interview, it's pronounced more like "Vote" or Vogt". Completely different.

Here's what I mean


----------

